# Hornets Rebrand



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Obviously this is hinging on whether or not New Orleans/Tom Benson are able to change their name first, but I've seen this talked about more and more. I know at least one minority owner and our announcer Dell Curry have backed the idea. 

I'm located in Charlotte and I definitely see a lot more retro Hornets apparel around then Bobcats gear, and however insignificant a change this may be it really might bring more support from the city. Shinn left a terrible situation behind and the Bobcats have never caught on.

Thoughts?

Does this change anything?? Haha


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I approve of this 100%... as soon as the Jazz give New Orleans back its rightful name!

The Brow looks good in teal, by the way.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anything would be better than Bobcats. Bob is gone and he was a disaster as an owner, at least unless you were one of the people who fleeced him for 300 million$.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

If Charlotte could have the Hornets name, colors and team records, it would make sense. But given there is a franchise that has an extensive history as the Hornets and would retain the team records, then choosing the Hornets name would be messy, confusing and smacks of desperation.

As someone who lives near Charlotte, I find the campaign silly. When the NBA became the owners of the Hornets in 2010, that would have been the perfect time for public sentiment to pressure Michael Jordan to see about swapping the Hornets franchise for the Bobcats franchise. The grassroots effort intensified only when the Bobcats marched toward the worst single-season record in NBA history. It picked up only when the NBA awards the franchise to Tom Benson and he says he wants to go with a New Orleans-linked nickname. 

Drop the Bobcats nickname (it sounds like the name of a JV team) and go a new direction. But taking the Hornets name makes the city of Charlotte sound like a gilted guy who can't get over his ex-girlfriend, even if she gave him syphillis and married his brother.


----------

